
The New Bloomberg Digital - bearcobra
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-05-02/editor-in-chief-john-mickelthwait-on-new-bloomberg-redesign
======
theogravity
I want to support journalism, so I subscribe to WaPo and NYT at around $14 /
ea. I think NYT also allows me to share the subscription with another person
as well.

I would not pay $35 / mo for a single subscription.

------
mark212
$35 per month for the digital subscription seems steep to me. Wall Street
Journal provides nearly the same coverage at a fraction of the cost.

------
p1itopre
$35 per month for the digital subscription is comparable to the Financial
Times subscription. It looks like they are going after that reader
demographic.

------
uptown
“Our paywall will be a metered one. At launch, you can view 10 articles each
month at no charge, as well as 30 minutes of the Bloomberg TV livestream
daily. After 10 articles, we will ask you to become a digital subscriber.“

